# [Terminal vi] editer hosts



## Imboden (18 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Je tente d'éditer le fichier /etc/hosts pour ajouter une ligne.

J'arrive bien à faire la modif, mais en voulant enregisrer avec :w ou :w!

J'ai le message  : "hosts" E212: Can't open file for writing

Je dois vraiment rajouter une ligne (j'installe symfony avec mamp).

Comment faire ? merci


----------



## Imboden (18 Février 2008)

Je me réponds :

sudo nano /etc/hosts fonctionne bien lui!


----------



## tsss (18 Février 2008)

si tu as vim, c'est un peu mieux que vi (pas d'echap i pour insérer, la touche inser fonctionne, suppr ....)
sinon, es-tu bien en root; ton msg ne me dit rien, sous vi, pour enregistrer je fais *:x!* et zou.


----------

